# Waculjr.903 gear list



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

RECEIVER- Onkyo 706 DISPLAY- Samsumg FP-T5084 BLUERAY- Sony BDP-S 570 SAT. TV DVR- Dishnetwork POWER PROTECTION- M.Power 3500 SPEAKER L+R- Yamaha NS-777 w/6.5" version center channel SURROUNDS- Polk RTI-6 SUBWOOFER- Maelstrom 18" DIY, sealed 5.5cu. ft. design SUBWOOFER AMP- QSC RMX 2450 W/ ART cleanbox


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

a picture of my cabinet I built with my gear.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

That's one impressive wall unit you built! Nice system.


----------

